# Recommend me a small freezer



## Randomnerd (4 Apr 2020)

My old chest freezer has given up the ghost (it was fifty quid secondhand twenty years ago, so I have just about got my money’s worth out of it).
Im in the market for a new freezer just at the point when I have a freezer full of game, veg, meat and so forth, when everyone in Europe has recently bought a second freezer in which to store their toilet roll haul for a cool wipe.
What do the pedalling glitterati recommend, bearing in mind I don’t want it to burst into flames or break the bank? 
60 cm freestanding, if you please.
Or anyone got one taking up space where another bike might go?


----------



## alicat (4 Apr 2020)

I'd recommend any one that is still in stock and someone will deliver pronto, tbh. Beggars can't be choosers and so on.


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Apr 2020)

Hmm. Yes. I’m having partridge, fish and chicken roast for dinner tonight, and venison, chicken and sausage for tomorrow. Oh and Quorn pieces for brekkie...


----------



## sleuthey (4 Apr 2020)

When I was at uni my housemates uncle was a washing machine repairer and he said avoid a brand called Servis with all white goods


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2020)

We used for buy Neff or Miele, we now but Beko and are delighted with their products.


----------



## Globalti (4 Apr 2020)

Didn't a Beko freezer start a rather bad fire in that London a few years ago?


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2020)

Bosch 

Avoid Hotpoint and Indesit maybe


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2020)

It's a sellers market at the moment. As a temporary measure, have a look on Gumtree for second-hand ones. You can probably pick up a scuffed-up one for nothing if you go round and take it away.
BTW, you might need to be a bit careful to stick to the distance rules but I'm sure it could be done.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2020)




----------



## burntoutbanger (5 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> Didn't a Beko freezer start a rather bad fire in that London a few years ago?



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-40301289

'In or around' a Hotpoint fridge freezer.

So potentially the wall socket or a different small appliance very close by?


----------



## Stephenite (5 Apr 2020)

Ewe you could try here

https://www.preloved.co.uk/classifieds/horses-livestock/cattle/all/uk/friesian+cattle


----------

